# Slingshot Template "Atlantis"



## Marcus Slingshot Maker (Dec 5, 2015)

*File Name*: Slingshot Template "Atlantis"

*File Submitter*: mazawolf</p >

*File Submitted*: 27 Jun 2016

*File Category*: Slingshots

Gladly i share my design "Atlantis"

Click here to download this file


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

This template already exist.

http://slingshotforu...by-porcelanowy/

Please the mods to cancel this template and to do something agaist this guy that each time show copied slingshots as yours.


----------

